# How do I Get Rid of the Facebook Twitter Etc Thing?



## SkidAce

I don't remember having it before...how may I turn it off?


----------



## Umbran

Go to your Settings (link in upper right of the page).

Go to the "My Settings" bar on the left, click 'Edit Profile'.

Scroll down to "Disable Sharing Sidebar" and click 'Yes'.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Umbran said:


> Go to your Settings (link in upper right of the page).
> 
> Go to the "My Settings" bar on the left, click 'Edit Profile'.
> 
> Scroll down to "Disable Sharing Sidebar" and click 'Yes'.




That isn't working anymore, at least not for me.  I had mine set to "Yes" and it recently turned itself back on (about a day ago).  I just tried doing it again and no luck, its still there.


----------



## Umbran

Then, this becomes a bug report for [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION].


----------



## freyar

It's not just Kiraya: this sidebar appeared again yesterday for me. I just re-disabled it, but it's still there now.


----------



## SkidAce

Was already checked as "disabled".

Toggled setting, ensured it was on disable, sharing bar still shows up.

Must be a bug indeed.

Thanks for the attempt [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION].


----------



## Rabulias

Happening to me, too, in both Firefox and IE.


----------



## darjr

Can you try switching to the 'vB4 default style' in the style menu at the bottom? It seems to work in that style.


----------



## SkidAce

[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION], I don't have that style listed at the bottom.


----------



## darjr

SkidAce said:


> [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION], I don't have that style listed at the bottom.



Do you see any of these styles when you click on the menu?


----------



## Umbran

darjr said:


> Do you see any of these styles when you click on the menu?




I see all of those, *except* the vB4 Default Style.


----------



## steeldragons

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> That isn't working anymore, at least not for me.  I had mine set to "Yes" and it recently turned itself back on (about a day ago).  I just tried doing it again and no luck, its still there.






SkidAce said:


> Was already checked as "disabled".
> 
> Toggled setting, ensured it was on disable, sharing bar still shows up.




Yup. All same here.



Rabulias said:


> Happening to me, too, in both Firefox and IE.




I'm in Chrome. There too.



Umbran said:


> I see all of those, *except* the vB4 Default Style.




Yup, again. Same here.


----------



## MarkB

Umbran said:


> I see all of those, *except* the vB4 Default Style.




Same here.



Looking forward to a fix for this.


----------



## SkidAce

darjr said:


> Do you see any of these styles when you click on the menu?
> 
> View attachment 68191




Everything except vb64.


----------



## Riley

Can't get rid of that darned sidebar, either.

Chrome browser. Disabled it. It is still there, even on the page on which it says "disabled."  No vb64 option.


----------



## Rabulias

I have found a workaround for now.

It looks like the bar is coming from addthis.com, so I added *.addthis.com to my restricted sites list and the bar is now gone!


----------



## steeldragons

Thanks [MENTION=16651]Rabulias[/MENTION] . How do I do that in Google Chrome? I've gone into the content management. Tried blocking it there. Tried blocking it under Javascript. Tried blocking it as a pop-up. I've tried it as "[*.]addthis.com" and "*.addthis.com" without the braces...

Nothing's making it go away! Where should I be restricting it?


----------



## Morrus

That bar has been there for a long, long time. I have literally no idea why its behaviour might have suddenly changed.  It hasn't for me!


----------



## SkidAce

I agree that the bar has been there a long time.  And I disabled it a long time ago.

And now its back regardless of the setting in the options.


----------



## Morrus

SkidAce said:


> I agree that the bar has been there a long time.  And I disabled it a long time ago.
> 
> And now its back regardless of the setting in the options.




Yep, I fully understood the above posts. As I said, right now I have no idea why it's behaving differently.  I'll keep poking around.


----------



## SkidAce

Morrus said:


> Yep, I fully understood the above posts. As I said, right now I have no idea why it's behaving differently.  I'll keep poking around.




Thank you.


----------



## Rabulias

steeldragons said:


> How do I do that in Google Chrome?




I am no Chrome guru, but I did a quick look around and it looks like Chrome does not have a way to block a particular site like the Restricted Sites list. 

You could try editing your Hosts file, adding the following line:
127.0.0.1       addthis.com

This would direct any requests for the addthis.com domain on your PC back to your PC itself.


----------



## JamesonCourage

Really hoping this gets fixed soon. I know one poster won't make a difference, but I might duck out from this site for a while until it's fixed (or only to check back on this thread if it's not to see if a fix was found).


----------



## Morrus

JamesonCourage said:


> Really hoping this gets fixed soon. I know one poster won't make a difference, but I might duck out from this site for a while until it's fixed (or only to check back on this thread if it's not to see if a fix was found).




I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rabulias

Morrus said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.




Take heart, Morrus. As much as I loathe all the social media doohickeys intruding on the site, I love ENWorld more and would still come back even if I had not found my workaround.


----------



## SkidAce

Yeah...not leaving...just cringing at that thing...blech.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Just chiming in, here. I too find the side-doohickey very distracting and unpleasant. Mind you, I mostly just lurk nowadays. And check to see if Tales of Wyre has updated. 

edit: This was on Firefox, btw. Oh, and I added the "addthis" thingies to the adblock filter and the widget disappeared!


----------



## Riley

Rabulias said:


> I am no Chrome guru, but I did a quick look around and it looks like Chrome does not have a way to block a particular site like the Restricted Sites list.
> 
> You could try editing your Hosts file, adding the following line:
> 127.0.0.1       addthis.com
> 
> This would direct any requests for the addthis.com domain on your PC back to your PC itself.




I was able to block addthis.com through the AdBlockPlus extension to Chrome.  The sidebar is now gone from Chrome.


----------



## steeldragons

Riley said:


> I was able to block addthis.com through the AdBlockPlus extension to Chrome.  The sidebar is now gone from Chrome.




Great to know! Thanks! I need to get some addblockplus, I guess...


----------



## steeldragons

WOOHOO! It worked. I'm "share/social media bar" free! Halleluja.

EDIT: Already had it, apparently. So THAT'S what that red stop sign thingy in the corner is for.


----------



## SkidAce

I blocked it with addblockerplus also.

If Morrus doesn't fix the switch in the settings, this will work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=92511]steeldragons[/MENTION], can you pm me where in the little stop sign thingy icon I am to add the blocked sight. I don't see what is being mentioned. I have Firfox


----------



## steeldragons

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=92511]steeldragons[/MENTION], can you pm me where in the little stop sign thingy icon I am to add the blocked sight. I don't see what is being mentioned. I have Firfox




It's AdBlockPlus (little red stop sign says ABP on it) in Google Chrome...I don't know if you have the same thing in Firefox. I don't have Firefox on my machine anymore.

On mine, you click on it, then hit "Block Element" then you have to individually right click on a separate block (twitter, facebook, etc...) and it blocks them individually. So then repeat (ABP, Bloick Element, right click the next piece of the bar, etc...) until they're all gone.


----------



## JamesonCourage

Just took about a week off to see if this had been fixed. Of course it wasn't (something that encourages people to share this site on social media is bound to be a low priority for Morrus). I would've taken more time off from this site (or stopped coming), but the Adblock solution seems to have worked.

Thanks to the others in this thread for your help, at least. XP given.


----------



## Morrus

JamesonCourage said:


> Just took about a week off to see if this had been fixed. Of course it wasn't (something that encourages people to share this site on social media is bound to be a low priority for Morrus). I would've taken more time off from this site (or stopped coming.




Are you deliberately trying to be rude?


----------



## Scott DeWar

steeldragons said:


> It's AdBlockPlus (little red stop sign says ABP on it) in Google Chrome...I don't know if you have the same thing in Firefox. I don't have Firefox on my machine anymore.
> 
> On mine, you click on it, then hit "Block Element" then you have to individually right click on a separate block (twitter, facebook, etc...) and it blocks them individually. So then repeat (ABP, Bloick Element, right click the next piece of the bar, etc...) until they're all gone.



I do not have "block element" anywhere. I will have to just bare with it as I see leaving a sight for this thing is not logical.


----------



## Morrus

Scott DeWar said:


> I do not have "block element" anywhere. I will have to just bare with it as I see leaving a sight for this thing is not logical.




I'll get it fixed when I figure it out. I'm glad you value your membership of this community more than a sidebar and haven't issued any ultimatums. Thank you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*tips hat* Morrus, You and your moderators and other important staff such as, but not limited to, darjr, work your tails off on this sight. A very high degree of leeway needs to be given to you due to your tireless efforts at keeping a fun game siht free and clear of threats in this electronic medium.

*gets off soapbox*


----------



## JamesonCourage

Morrus said:


> Are you deliberately trying to be rude?



I'm trying to be honest, not rude. I have a lot of respect for what you do with this site, and for how the moderators handle stuff here. But I was throwing my two cents into a Meta thread. I didn't mean to be offensive, if that's how you took it. It is what I think, though (since as of this point, I have no reason not to). If I'm wrong (which I'll take at face value, if you tell me), then I apologize.


----------



## Morrus

Edit: doesn't matter.  Carry on!


----------



## Scott DeWar

If I may also add: A sight that does not require any payment at all.


----------

